# MIB MIBII Retro Fit



## 3WILLC (Apr 12, 2017)

Ok. So everybody at this point knows how troublesome the RNS 315 and RNS 510 radio systems can be and all the problems they have. I have a 2015 EOS with the RNS 510. I want to see if anybody has or knows of anybody that has successfully fit a new MIB 1 or MIB 2 radio into one of these vehicles.


----------



## GoGoGriffster (Jul 14, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

It is definitely doable. I have done it in a '09 Tiguan and a '12 Golf R. It is just a question of if you want all the functionality and how much you are willing to spend. You will need the adapter harnesses, the later revision CAN gateway, the rear camera/latch assembly and harness (if you want backup camera) and either get component protection matched to the car (if that year Eos has it - I'm not sure..) or get the MIB2 with hardware patch and possible CAN filter. If you are willing to piece it all together yourself, you can probably get it done for less than $1k plus installation. If you buy all as a package, like the one from Eurozonetuning, you will be looking at over twice that.


----------



## Mrprice (Jul 30, 2013)

I’m entertaining this as well. Going to MIB2 is the best stick look/integration for sure. However, once you start creeping over that $1k price point, aftermarket begins to look like a better value because you can upgrade head unit, speakers, amp and sub for the same price. Check out Alpines new HALO head units. Those along with iDatalink Meastro will allow you to retain most of the cars native display and MFI display/functionality.


----------



## peabody58 (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm in the process of converting my 2014 Eos Exec antiquated glitch infested RNS-510 w/Dynaudio to an MIB2 PQ via a retrofit kit. My VW customizer (Peter, the OEMKing on Instagram) will create custom harnesses and coding so all that is needed is plug & play. He is adding an USB and Aux-In Connection Ports which will get placed in 2 of the empty slots above the gear shifter. I will have to upgrade the rear view camera to a MIB compatible camera. That requires a new camera and wiring harness, which he is also providing. I'm going to have the install done by a professional installer. I figure all-in it will be just under $2,000. Yep, a lot of $$, but the wife is worth it and now that I'm retired, I'm enjoying spending the kid's inheritance. I'll post updates in a month or two once it's all installed and working..


----------

